# TECHNIQUE FAQ: Anatomy of eyeshadow application



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 6, 2006)

thx ^^


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 6, 2006)

woah that helps so much


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 7, 2006)

Very helpful! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 20, 2006)

that's awesome, thanks so much!!


----------



## stevoulina (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow thank you so much!!!I was always wondering where exactly crease,lid etc were!


----------



## MAC Mel (May 3, 2006)

Wow..thanks..=)


----------



## thisiscarene (May 7, 2006)

thank you!that's exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## VogueInfection (May 31, 2006)

That helped in many ways you cannot imagine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx


----------



## mac_addict06 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks! i kinda knew where those were, but wasn't completely sure. that sure cleared it up.


----------



## idyllic (Jun 19, 2006)

I was always a little doubtful of my interpretation of where those areas are, but now I know for sure. Thanks so much!


----------



## ccarp001 (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks!! great diagram


----------



## Blushed (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 6, 2006)

A great diagram. Love it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks! Now I know what everyone is talking about.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

Oohh! now i get why my stuff wasnt turning out right, I thought the crease was much bigger, and the inner v, I was applying waaay too much! LOL


----------



## kaneda (Nov 4, 2006)

fantastic - thank you


----------



## Julzie (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 30, 2006)

that was helpful ,,thanks alot


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

wow... that's really helpful. Although I'm asian and I don't have a 'crease'... or can I subsitute some other eye anatomy for it?


----------



## thebeautyjunkie (Jan 22, 2007)

thank you so much!


----------



## Katial8r (Jan 26, 2007)

I found this pic too on MUA *credit to Enjoythesilence* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :







HTH!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so saving these pictures so I can refer to them later! These are great diagrams!!!


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you so much! It's really helpful!!


----------



## nausea (Feb 24, 2007)

now i get it !!


----------



## siempredescalzo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is ridiculously helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks! I didn't know the crease was that small either!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, this is a big help!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you! i soooo needed that!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 8, 2007)

This is of great help.


----------



## Eugenia (Apr 12, 2007)

I think if you have what's called "overhang" you can extend your crease shadow upward toward the highlight area. Will make that bulging area less prominent.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 20, 2007)

Thank U Sooo Much I"ve Been Trying To Figure Out What Every Area Is!!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Thanks! Now I know what everyone is talking about._

 

lol..mee too


----------



## Kimmer (Sep 9, 2007)

N/A


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 9, 2007)

ahh so helpful!! thank youu!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks so much! It's so helpful.


----------



## msphelps2 (Jul 20, 2008)

This is very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Lydia (Jul 27, 2008)

*Thanks!  I'm totally gonna use these!*


----------



## moonlit (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks so much for this..I was so confused...


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 22, 2009)

so uhh, has anyone found/created one for those pesky asian eyes?


----------



## glamblover (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks!!

now where do we start...does it matter what order we apply the color in?

i know we do a primer then base...

then i do a crease and then lid and then highlighter...is that right?


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

Great chart, so helpful for a newbie like me! Thanks!


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 10, 2009)

This is great, thank you!!


----------



## cathyviolet (May 17, 2009)

Really good images...thanks!

C


----------



## iShadow (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamblover* 

 
_
now where do we start...does it matter what order we apply the color in?

i know we do a primer then base...

then i do a crease and then lid and then highlighter...is that right?_

 
It's really up to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tend to start with my lid, but sometimes I'll start with a color in the crease.


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks! I got a kick out all the colors too! LOL!


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for this - it's great for a noob like me


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 18, 2009)

What a super photo - wonderfully helpful too


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 13, 2010)

I always have the worst problem with the outer v. This helps so much!


----------



## Manon (Feb 23, 2010)

Very helpfull, thx!!!


----------



## pinkita (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks!!!!


----------



## CandeeNova (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_



_

 
this is SO helpful! thank you!


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 16, 2010)

So helpful!!  Thanks!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

very helpful


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, that was very helpful.


----------



## Denae78 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for this!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Aug 18, 2014)

this is so helpful!


----------



## issy (Aug 24, 2014)

thank you


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

This was very helpful! Thanks!


----------

